# Hub cap art



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

https://www.boredpanda.com/hubcaps-recycling-art-ptolemy-elrington/


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Impressive, yes, but i wonder if that hubcap owl would keep the damned woodpeckers from dining on the cedar siding on the upper floor of our house? :icon_scratch:

Seriously, the artist has achieved rather impressive results!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I posted this on my facebook page. I apologize; Hitch, if you think I'm mocking the thread, I'll delete the post. I loved this, though.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...94772250.50740.100000951722533&type=1&theater


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I think it's hysterical. If I were Hitch, I'd _still_ think it was hysterical. :biggrin:


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I posted this on my facebook page. I apologize; Hitch, if you think I'm mocking the thread, I'll delete the post. I loved this, though.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...94772250.50740.100000951722533&type=1&theater


Owl eggs?


----------

